# Alle 24h MTB Rennen in 2009



## erme (10. November 2008)

Hallo

bitte eintragen welche 24h MTB Rennen in 2009 stattfinden!!!

Ich fang mal an mit:

20-21.06.2009 24h Chemnitz www.mtb-chemnitz.de 

20-21.06.2009 24h Olympiapark München http://www.sog-events.de/index.php?c=1&s=24hracemuenchen

08-09.08.2009 24h Duisburg www.24h-duisburg.de 

22-23.08.2009 24h Sulzbach-Rosenberg  http://www.sog-events.de/index.php?c=1&s=wm24hruhpolding

Mehr fallen mir gerade nicht ein!!!!

Also bitte ergänzen!!!


----------



## ronni (10. November 2008)

Hallo erme,
auf unserer HP gibt es schon so einige Termine für 2009.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erme (10. November 2008)

27-28.6.2009 24h Zittauer Gebirge  http://www.2much4you.de/inhalt.htm


----------



## erme (10. November 2008)

22-23.08.2009 24h Rad am Ring http://www.radamring.de/de/mtb/news/


----------



## erme (15. November 2008)

Das war es??? 

6 Rennen im ganzen Jahr???? an 4 Terminen???

Kann Doch noch nicht alles sein???


----------



## epizoon (15. November 2008)

Wollte nicht SOG Events noch ein 24 Stunden Rennen in Berlin machen?

Das mit der Terminwahl ist mehr als bescheiden - es gibt ja nicht sehr viele WE´s über den Sommer


----------



## Aitschie (16. November 2008)

Wenn ihr eine Sammlung mit 24h-Rennen in 18 europäischen Ländern sucht: Link klicken, unter Service Area und dann Links. 

Da sollte für jeden was bei sein...


----------



## heidi-munich (19. November 2008)

Und dann wäre da am 04.-05.07.2009 noch das UNIVEGA 24h Rennen in Steindorf bei Augsburg. Soll richtig gut sein, ich werd's auf jeden Fall fahren dieses Jahr.  

www.radlbauer-24h.de

Gruß Jochen


----------



## trailpilot (19. November 2008)

124davos.ch kann ich sehr empfehlen - eine Attraktive Strecke in einer wunderschönen Umgebung! Familiäre Atmosphäre und perfekt organisiert.

26.-28. Juni 2009 (25.- 27. Juni 2010)

http://www.124davos.ch


Und dann gibt es noch das http://www.24ore.ch/


----------



## HB76 (20. November 2008)

erme schrieb:


> 27-28.6.2009 24h Zittauer Gebirge  http://www.2much4you.de/inhalt.htm



und ich dachte alle in duisburg sind nur geil auf ihr 24h rennradrennen ohne hm. fein das es nicht so ist,  weil der name ist programm bei diesem rennen.


----------



## DAMDAM (20. November 2008)

HB76 schrieb:


> und ich dachte alle in duisburg sind nur geil auf ihr 24h rennradrennen ohne hm. fein das es nicht so ist,  weil der name ist programm bei diesem rennen.



Dann sollten die Herren dort aber mal die sanitäre Situation "Verbessern" man liest im Gästebuch nicht wirklich was positives darüber! [War wohl 2much4 für die Toiletten  ]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HB76 (21. November 2008)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Dann sollten die Herren dort aber mal die sanitäre Situation "Verbessern" man liest im Gästebuch nicht wirklich was positives darüber! [War wohl 2much4 für die Toiletten  ]



fährts du beik oder gehst du 24h schei§§en??


----------



## IceQ2001 (22. November 2008)

Sucht eigentlich noch der ein oder andere hier einen Teamfahrer für das 24 Std Event in München? Bin letztes Jahr die 6 Std in Ruhpolding als Einzelstarter gefahren.


----------



## TT-Biker (25. November 2008)

Im Juni oder Juli in der nähe von Limburg/Lahn um den Hertasee bei Burg Schaumburg 
http://singletrail.net


----------



## canyonbiker1 (29. November 2008)

[FONT="][URL="http://www.seal-event.net/"][FONT="]Indoor 24h MTB WM 21/22.02.09 Freistadt/Österreich[/FONT][/URL]

[/FONT]  [FONT="][FONT="]24h Waldkirchen/Bayern 4/5.07.09[/FONT][/URL][/FONT]

Einige weitere 12h Rennen(oder kommen die nicht in Frage?) findest Du auf meiner HP:

 [FONT="][URL="http://www.jedermanntermine.de/"][FONT="]www.jedermanntermine.de/[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Thommos (5. Dezember 2008)

Gibts in Ruhpolding auch eins oder wird das durch Sulzbach-Rosenberg ersetzt?


----------



## wogru (5. Dezember 2008)

Sp wie ich es verstanden habe wird Ruhpolding dadurch ersetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (5. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

wir haben auch schon fast alle Std.-Rennen in unserer Datenbank, mit Entfernungsanzeige, Routenplanung und genauer Startortanzeige durch Google Maps, schaut mal rein:

www.riegelhof-racing.de/race_calendar

Einfach in der Eingabemaske den gewünschten Zeitraum und Veranstaltungstyp eingeben und "Suche" klicken!


----------



## raven2005 (18. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

ich habe auch noch einen Termin!
Am 7/8. März veranstalten wir (Berner Brüder) ein 24h MTB Rennen auf der Kartbahn in Gross-Zimmern!

Weitere Infos unter www.24h-mtb.de

Limitierte Startplätze! 

Gruß Ralph


----------



## Andreas S. (26. Dezember 2008)

erme schrieb:


> 22-23.08.2009 24h Rad am Ring http://www.radamring.de/de/mtb/news/



Termin wurde gändert auf 1. + 2. August 2009


----------



## cännondäler__ (31. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
nicht verpassen sollte man dieses Rennen:
www.24hfinale.com
Findet in Ligurien statt und die Strecke ist ein Traum, wenn auch fahrtechnisch und konditionell nicht einfach! Letztes Jahr waren es ca. 1200 Starter als Einzelfahrer, in 2er-, 4er- und 8er-Teams, darunter viele Deutsche. Die Orga ist gut und die Atmosphäre klasse!

cännondäler


----------



## epizoon (4. Januar 2009)

kurze Info - am dem WE 20.06.2009 - 21.06.2009 sind sage und schreibe über sieben MTB Veranstaltungen zzgl. Fichkona. Kann sein das ich noch was vergessen habe. Ist irgendwie schade - die Woche davor ist nichts weiter los.


----------



## cännondäler__ (4. Januar 2009)

Hallo, 
...ich nochmal: In Finale starten natürlich keine 2er-Teams sondern 12er-Teams. Sorry!
Ich war letztes Jahr im 4er-Team dabei und fand das ganz gut machbar. Allerdings sind die 8er- und 12er- Teams ein höheres Tempo gefahren und dort fanden sich auch einige Cracks.
cännondäler


----------



## sash73 (4. Januar 2009)

hat jemand ne seite von der 24h wm????

danke sash


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Januar 2009)

http://www.sog-events.de/index.php?c=1&s=wm24hruhpolding


----------



## sash73 (4. Januar 2009)

dankeschönsehr wichtiger termin


----------



## Catsoft (5. Januar 2009)

cännondäler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nicht verpassen sollte man dieses Rennen:
> www.24hfinale.com
> Findet in Ligurien statt und die Strecke ist ein Traum, wenn auch fahrtechnisch und konditionell nicht einfach! Letztes Jahr waren es ca. 1200 Starter als Einzelfahrer, in 2er-, 4er- und 8er-Teams, darunter viele Deutsche. Die Orga ist gut und die Atmosphäre klasse!
> ...



Eben *kein *2-Team im Angebot  Sonst wären wir am Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBody24h (6. Januar 2009)

die amis haben auch sehr feine 24h events 

http://www.24hoursofadrenalin.com/twenty4/index.cfm?fuseaction=dspHome


----------



## Thommos (12. Januar 2009)

NoBody24h schrieb:


> die amis haben auch sehr feine 24h events
> 
> http://www.24hoursofadrenalin.com/twenty4/index.cfm?fuseaction=dspHome



Wenn du mich mitnimmst
Aber höhrt sich schon gut an


----------



## Moose (14. Januar 2009)

Und da braucht man kein Licht 
4./5. Juli http://www.geilo24.com

Håper vi ses på Geilo!


----------



## Hannibal170 (17. Januar 2009)

Neuer Event,

http://www.24h-badgriesbach.de/


----------



## branderstier (21. Januar 2009)

Hi Leuts,

gibt es das 24h Rennen in Mainz nicht mehr???

Und tschüß


----------



## studentbiker (3. März 2009)

Hi Leute,

in Bad Griesbach/Niederbayern steigt vom 24.-26.Juli das MTB 24h-Rennen. Organisiert von acs-event GmbH. Ihr könnt euch unter www.24h-badgriesbach.de informieren. 
Übrigends wir suchen noch Fahrer! 

Sportliche Grüße
Kerstin


----------



## Solo-Biker (4. März 2009)

Hallo Leute,

wurde das 24h Rennen in Regau schon erwähnt?
Ich werde dieses Jahr in Regau, München und in Sulzbach als Einzelfahrer starten.
Ich war vor 2 Wochen in Freistadt bei der Indoor WM

Links:

www.zero-mtb.com Regau

www.sogevents.de München und Sulzbach

www.seal-event.net Freistadt


Und wenn Ihr meine Page besuchen wollt, dann seid Ihr bei www.solo-biker.de richtig.

Gruß 
Manu


----------

